# Happy 8th Birthday Toby(nator)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 8th Birthday Toby boy, enjoy your special day and may you forever be a puppy at heart.

Great pictures, hope to see some B'day celebration pics too.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Toby!! Hope you get lots of treats on your special day!!

Love the pictures! Toby is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, you handsome fella! You are NOT a senior, simply a middle-aged gentleman with better manners than when you were a puppy. Hopefully, there are birthday treats on the menu this evening.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Toby! You are such a handsome devil!!  Soak up all the love on your special day!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tobynator!

He sure has matured into a gorgeous, bright eyed, hunk.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Such a handsome boy. I hope you have a great day!

Your theme song needs to be "I can see clearly now". Wishing you many happy birthdays to come.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Toby!!! I know you will have a wonderful day cause mom and dad will spoil you rotten , you sweet beautiful boy!!


----------



## FirstOwnerofLucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I love his eyes! Happy birthday, Toby


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Toby, I'm sure you'll have a great Birthday.


Mike


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOBY...... Happy birthday!!!!!!


:artydude:artydudearty::jamming:arty::artydude:artydude

All your pals from our house send lots of birthday ear rubs, wishes and love. Cody even sends an extra dose of naughty and a few springer "roos".


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Happy 8th Birthday.... Looking forward to eight more!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 8th birthday you handsome devil you!!!!

Hope your day is filled with many, many treats..........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby got an early birthday treat when I spilled fresh blueberries on the kitchen floor. He helped me pick them up, well, he ate his share while I picked up the rest! 

He got an early birthday gift today too. It was so nice outside we walked him to his acupuncture appointment. On the walk back home he found two balls (sent no doubt by Barkley from the Bridge), so we detoured to the soccer field behind the police substation and let him chase the ball for 3 rounds, not the usual 10. He is not cleared yet for extreme ball chasing so we intentionally limited his time. I cried happy tears to see him running and jumping and engaging in his favorite passion of chasing balls.:smooch: He sure was happy! 

Toby will get lots of his favorite Yummy Chummie treats, some homemade peanut butter and a new Wubba toy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday! Such a handsome boy. I hope you have a great day!
> 
> Your theme song needs to be "I can see clearly now". Wishing you many happy birthdays to come.


I sing that to him all the time! 




Sally's Mom said:


> Happy 8th Birthday.... Looking forward to eight more!!!


:crossfing:crossfing Wouldn't that be wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wishing you the very happiest of birthdays Sir Toby of Texas, full of tennis balls and yummy chummies and love and everything else that will make you the happiest boy in the world!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby-Dude!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby. You still look like you are still a puppy! Enjoy your day handsome boy!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wishing Toby a very, very Happy 8th Birthday!!!! Thanks for sharing all the great pictures!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy b day,toby,glad you had a fun day yesterday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My second thought on waking this morning was, Wow! It's Sir Toby of Texas's birthday today!
Happy birthday little man!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Toby! You handsome boy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wishing your sweet boy a very Happy 8th Birthday and a great year!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Toby!! Can't believe I missed this thread. The pictures are absolutely wonderful and he is still just a beauty. Love his face and those beautiful eyes, you could drown in them.

Hope you have 8 more Birthdays Tobinator!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 8th Birthday Toby boy. Best wishes for your special day and many, many healthy, happy and joyful years to come.
As your mom moved you into Senior section you deserve cup of coffee every morning, that's how we seniors start our day.
Sending you hugs and kisses.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby!!! Glad you found some balls from Barkley and had fun playing with them. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WoooHoooo! Happy Birthday Toby!!! 

I hope today is filled with things you love and (with your newly enhanced vision) this 8th year shows you to all sorts of things you didn't know you'd love :smooch:

(Maybe your mom will let you drive the car or put drops in her eyes today )


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh!! Happy Birthday, Tobynator!!! What a beautiful collection of photos!! When you can see clearly again, make sure you have a look at all the love your mom posted of you.

Tesia says welcome to the senior club!! May you have many more birthdays!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy B-day to the handsome Toby!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:jamming:arty2:arty2:arty2: WOW, 8 years young and still as handsome as ever !!! Tell your Mama to keep you out of that Senior Section, you're in the prime of your life !! Now with your new eyes, 8 MORE years will be easy. Happy Birthday sweet man, we love you !!!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby says thank you! He's frustrated because his Mom has fully dilated eyes over 3 hours past her appointment time so she can't take him for a walk just yet. They told me it could last up to 6. I can barely see!! He is such a good boy letting me drop him every morning and night and I was complaining when the eye doc's nurse dilated me! Good news--slightly nearsighted, no far-sightedness despite my age (and they did a double check because it's so rare), no retinal issues or glaucoma and overall a no foul, no harm for failing to go get an eye appointment for years. In fact the new prescription is so much like the old one she said I could postpone if I wanted! I feel blessed since my Mom has glaucoma, cornea transplants and severe eye problems and my Dad had retinal tears and detachments as a 50 year old man. The nurse made me feel like dirt for postponing given my family history, but the doc was very kind and said all was OK! She joked she could make more money doing dog cataract surgeries than human ones. She also knows Toby's ophthalmologist very well. 

We are about to give Toby his birthday present--a new Kong Wubba. He will be thrilled! 

Thanks again on behalf of the Tobynator!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for your good news from the optamalogist!

Hugs and many, many kisses to the darling Toby on his birthday.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby got another short round (4 runs) of Tobyball late this afternoon. We had a flat tire this morning so hubby loaded it into the other car and drove it to the Goodyear that is near our vets and Toby's "field of dreams", the soccer field. He had them spin and balance the tires on that car and repair the flat tire while he walked home. I was at the eye doctor during this time so he took Toby with him. It took six hours for my dilated eyes to normalize and it got very cloudy (3 solid days of rain predicted) so we decided to walk Toby down for a round of Tobyball, then walk to pick the car and tire up. Toby had a hard time today finding the ball, probably because the ball was dirty and matched the ground and the sky was dark. He still had a great time. On the walk to the tire store he found another Ball From Barkley! I knew Barkley wouldn't forget him on his birthday!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you Toby!!!! You are so so handsome! Jessie would just love to see you! I love your pictures, that one just melts me...how can you not just spoil him..one look is all it would take for me.

I'm glad mom is taking care of her eyes, she needs them to retrieve those tennis balls for you!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby!! Sounds like your mom and dad made sure it was an extra special day!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I missed this yesterday...Happy Birthday big guy!!!! You are such a handsome boy and one lucky one to have a family like you do.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We gave Toby a short rubber chicken man and a Wubba. The rubber chicken man was beheaded in 5 minutes (no joke) and the Wubba lost its top ball in 30 minutes! Oh well, it was his day! He always takes the top ball off his Wubba toys and then carries the rest of it around for months! I'll never figure this behavior out, but he's a HAPPY boy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I missed this yesterday, but all the same: happy birthday, Toby! To many more to come!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday (belated) 

There is a wubba ball in my dog yard that Faelan has kept for almost a year! Every morning and evening we get to play fetch with it; part of the routine I guess !The monster wubba in the house is losing its streamers courtesy of Ms Towhee, Casey works on the top ball and Faelan is waiting til its his LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Happy Birthday (belated)
> 
> There is a wubba ball in my dog yard that Faelan has kept for almost a year! Every morning and evening we get to play fetch with it; part of the routine I guess !The monster wubba in the house is losing its streamers courtesy of Ms Towhee, Casey works on the top ball and Faelan is waiting til its his LOL












This is a Wubba from last year. Every Wubba he gets looks like this within a day. It takes him about a year to wear it out in this condition. Sometimes I wonder what he would do if Kong made these with just one big ball. He loves to use it as a communication device--squeaking it at us to tell us different things. His ophthalmologist told us to take it up after his surgery because he didn't want the strands hitting his eyes and damaging them, but we decided to give it back a few weeks ago--he's been deprived long enough!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Obviously the Wubba makers need some instruction in how to make the perfect toy. Since they can't, Toby does.

He has been deprived, but how wonderful to see his big brown eyes so clear and lovely.:smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Anne, I'm so sorry I missed all of this about Toby and his birthday and you at the dentist and eye doctor. I have been on and off for a few weeks and obviously missed this most precious thread. Toby looked so handsome in his pictures....


----------

